# loose tubes in YBA2A



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a YBA2A (EL84) and the tubes feel very loose. I think the socket is loose but I expect the socket to tube connection may be a little loose as well. Should I worry about this? They have not fallen out yet and the amp sounds awesome but they could. If I should tighten things up how would you recommend I go about this. Can I simply put some kind of pulldown mechanism on them?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ccuwan said:


> I have a YBA2A (EL84) and the tubes feel very loose. I think the socket is loose but I expect the socket to tube connection may be a little loose as well. Should I worry about this? They have not fallen out yet and the amp sounds awesome but they could. If I should tighten things up how would you recommend I go about this. Can I simply put some kind of pulldown mechanism on them?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray


It may depends on the type of EL84 you're using. Some are skinnier than others. I have a pair of GT EL84s that are loosey goosey in my YGM2, and a pair of TAD EL84s that fit a little more snuggly. The sockets in older amps were a bit wider to accommodate the fatter bottles of yesteryear.

As long as you don't jar the amp and cause a tube to actually fall out during operation, you should be fine, but I'd like a solution a little more road-worthy than that, so I'm interested to hear what others have to say.

The best method is likely to replace the metal doo-hickeys around the socket with the kind that have built-in springy guys to hold the tube in place. These are all technical terms, btw


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

My thoughts as well....I'd like to find an easy way to 'strap em in'


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

AES (Antique Electronic Supply) sells spring retainers for EL84's, which I would recommend.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I just got these spring retainers and they seem to hold things nice and snug.
Easy to install and actualy pretty cheap.
Spring Retainer for 6L6 and EL34 Types

You may want to wait and also order some tubes as I'm sure the shipping costs for just the retainers would be high. Just a thought.


----------

